# histoires drôles informatique



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

voilà tout est dans le titre, je propose de passer des bons petits moments de rigolade avec des blagues........ sur windows par exemple 
ou tout ce qui touche a l'informatique, geek etc...

je commence:

1) Le comble de Windows, c'est que pour l'arrêter, il faut cliquer sur démarrer. 

2) quelle est la différence entre windows et un virus?
    réponse: le virus est gratuit 

 à vos posts !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> à vos posts !!!



En joue.
Feu !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Là, un de ces anciens bien pensant va flinguer ton fil ou te demander de tomber le futal...
edith : d'ailleurs je n'ai même pas eu le temps de parler que ce fut fait.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

Je voudrais pas passer pour un paranoïaque aggravé, mais je flaire la conspiration, là.

C'est pas que le printemps qui nous amène tous ça. Ce serait bien un coup de rihana et son ombrelle, qui aurait levé une armée de nioubes zombies. Sinon je vois pas.

Prenez garde, Ahu.



iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, un de ces anciens bien pensant va flinguer ton fil ou te demander de tomber le futal...
> edith : d'ailleurs je n'ai même pas eu le temps de parler que ce fut fait.



Tu pensais bien. Tu es donc un ancien, félicitations !


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

C'est un encerclement des anciens par la horde des nioubs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je pense bien à coups de pense-bête.

Par exemple, un nouveau : ne plus répondre à ce genre de fil m'économisera du temps pour autre chose de plus constructif.



EDIT
J'ai pas de blagues de geek en stock et la flemme de lancer Google pour en ramener des vieux pps trop fendards, lol mdr, ils datent un peu mais c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on trouve le plus de traces séchées et pourries de soupe pas bonne.
Désolé.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voilà tout est dans le titre, je propose de passer des bons petits moments de rigolade avec des blagues........




Des histoires avec des bits ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Des histoires avec des bits ?



C'était un peu téléphoné non ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

/me slaps jugnin


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

désolé de paraître désagréable mais pourquoi vous venez faire chier ? 
ça me saoule de plus en plus de voire des débiles sur ce forum..

on est là pour passer du bon temps et vous n'avez rien trouver de mieux que de polluer les topics avec vos messages à la con!
je comprends mieux d'òu viennent vos milliers de messages postés..

c'est simple, vous avez une histoire drôle sur l'informatique: postez!
                   vous n'en avez pas: tans pis mais venez pas flooder pour rien.


ne le prenez pas mal, je ne suis pas là pour jouer mon "intéressant", je ne fais que de constater!

je vois déjà venir vos dizaines de messages m'étant destinés où vous pourrez vous "lâcher" sur moi mais ce n'est pas la peine, je ne suis pas là pour créer un "buzz" 

sur ce, bonne journée et j'attends toujours de bonnes blagues


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

J'voulais écrire un truc dans ce topic.

J'ai commencé à imaginer quoi dire, comment le dire.

Les mots ont commencer par affluer :
indécrottable, fatiguant, pas drôle, navrant, affligeant&#8230;

Et puis pouf plus rien. Même pas envie d'expliquer pourquoi ce fil va être fermé sous peu, pourquoi il est nul, pourquoi Docévil, BackCat et plein d'autres synthétisent mieux que moi ma pensée.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et puis pouf plus rien. Même pas envie d'expliquer pourquoi ce fil va être fermé sous peu, pourquoi il est nul, pourquoi Docévil, BackCat et plein d'autres synthétisent mieux que moi ma pensée.



Assisté !


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> désolé de paraître désagréable mais pourquoi vous venez faire chier ?
> ça me saoule de plus en plus de voire des débiles sur ce forum..
> 
> on est là pour passer du bon temps et vous n'avez rien trouver de mieux que de polluer les topics avec vos messages à la con!
> ...



Ah ben voilà. Là y'a matière à dire.

Il se prend pour qui l'enfant prodige, le fils spirituel de Jean Roucas et Steve Jobs ?
Ton topic est pas drôle, il est nul et sans aucun avenir.

Pourquoi ?

Parce que tes blagues trofendar©, on les a vues et revues sur la toile, qu'on en fini par ne plus les trouver drôles tellement d'apôtre de l'humour nous ont fatigué les esgourdes à les répéter inlassablement.

Parce que ton topic est à chier, et que si tu avais pris un peu le temps de voir les topics qui ont fonctionnés ici tu te serais aperçu qu'il ne pouvait pas fonctionner.

Un peu d'imagination (l'imagination ne se trouve pas sur google) bordel ! Du frais, de l'innovant, du qui change, du drôle ou pas, mais du pas déjà vu depuis 10 ans au moins 70,000 fois.

Merci, ça nous épargnera. Parce que des abrutis aux fils sans intérêts qui viennent dire qu'on est des débiles facho et réac, on en manque malheureusement pas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> ça me saoule de plus en plus de voire des débiles sur ce forum..


Ah ?
Toi aussi ?



anthony62a a dit:


> on est là pour passer du bon temps et vous n'avez rien trouver de mieux que de polluer les topics avec vos messages à la con!


Bah toi, tu pollues le bar avec un topic à la con (voir explications de bassou)
Un partout, balle au centre.



anthony62a a dit:


> c'est simple, vous avez une histoire drôle sur l'informatique: postez!
> vous n'en avez pas: tans pis mais venez pas flooder pour rien.


Bah pourquoi t'as posté alors ?
Nan, sans dec ?
Tu trouves vraiment ça _drôle_ ????




Allez, à une autre fois peut-être.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

J'ai mis du rouge dans mon TDB, c'est joli


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben voilà. Là y'a matière à dire.
> 
> Il se prend pour qui l'enfant prodige, le fils spirituel de Jean Roucas et Steve Jobs ?
> Ton topic est pas drôle, il est nul et sans aucun avenir.
> ...





quand une émission à la télé te fait chier, tu n'appelle pas la chaîne pour dire que c'est nul?! 
tu ne regarde pas, point ! donc fais de même ici.

alors je comprends que des topics de ce genre ne marchent pas si il y a toujours des écervelés comme toi pour démarrer au quart de tour afin de sortir la plus grosse connerie possible.

fais autre de choses de ta vie au lieu d'embêter ton monde. on à assez de cons sur cette terre qui nous font chier chaque jours! 

désolé de parâitre "blessant" mais je suis sur que tu te reconnaîtra dans mes propos.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Je crois qu'on en tient un là :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai mis du rouge dans mon TDB, c'est joli


En ce moment j'ai une sacré collec de rouge dans mes cdb


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quand une émission à la télé te fait chier, tu n'appelle pas la chaîne pour dire que c'est nul?!
> tu ne regarde pas, point ! donc fais de même ici.
> 
> alors je comprends que des topics de ce genre ne marchent pas si il y a toujours des *écervelés* comme toi pour démarrer au quart de tour afin de sortir la plus grosse connerie possible.
> ...



Il faudrait savoir c'est lui ou ce n'est pas lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quand une émission à la télé te fait chier, tu n'appelle pas la chaîne pour dire que c'est nul?!


Si il existait une possibilité de causer en direct au pingouin qui la présente, sans filtre, hein ?
Mais ça n'est pas le cas.

Elle est nulle ta comparaison, mais je suis super désolé de te le dire et d'avoir peut-être l'air agressif en le disant mais elle est vraiment nulle.



anthony62a a dit:


> tu ne regarde pas, point ! donc fais de même ici.



Arrête de donner des ordres.
Surtout que personne ne va les suivre et que, du coup, tu vas avoir l'air con.

Mais encore une fois, j'm'excuse d'être désolé de dire les choses comme ça.


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quand une émission à la télé te fait chier, tu n'appelle pas la chaîne pour dire que c'est nul?!
> tu ne regarde pas, point ! donc fais de même ici.
> 
> alors je comprends que des topics de ce genre ne marchent pas si il y a toujours des écervelés comme toi pour démarrer au quart de tour afin de sortir la plus grosse connerie possible.
> ...



Ta métaphore est intéressante, bien que pas adaptée à ces lieux.
Si effectivement la télé est éteinte quand un programme me gonfle, macgénération est un forum où je suis acteur de celui-ci (comme tous les posteurs). Mes agissements conditionnent les programmes qui y passent.

Et comme, en plus, j'y suis modérateur, j'ai parfaitement le droit d'agir tel le CSA.

Mais bref, je ne te donnerai même pas l'ocasion de te plaindre d'une censure, ça serait te faire trop d'honneur.

En revanche, si en si peu de temps d'existence de ton maigre topic, autant de gens s'expriment pour dire que ce topic est à chier et que la seule réaction que cela suscite chez toi tiens de la victimisation et du toutes façons y'a que des cons autour de moi, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de te poser des questions.

Mais les bonnes hein.

Tu fais parti de cette nouvelle population sur internet (comme en vrai, mais en vrai quand je tiens le même discours, en face généralement, on ferme sa gueule.) qui chie partout sans te poser de questions, ni même savoir que ce que tu proposes est dans le ton de l'endroit ou tu le mets.

Pour la quantité de cons, on est parfaitement d'accord.


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

et biens fermez ce fil de discussion, ça évitera tout ça.

une solution aurait été plus simple si dés le départ vous m'aurez dit: "tu sais je ne penses pas que ce sujet ait sa place ici", pour toutes les raisons que vous voulez.

je ne suis pas dépourvu de communication alors admettez qu'au lieu de dire "c'est nul!", des explications seraient d'une plus grande utilité.


----------



## Lamégère (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> et biens fermez ce fil de discussion, ça évitera tout ça.
> 
> une solution aurait été plus simple si dés le départ vous m'aurez dit: "tu sais je ne penses pas que ce sujet ait sa place ici", pour toutes les raisons que vous voulez.
> 
> je ne suis pas dépourvu de communication alors admettez qu'au lieu de dire "c'est nul!", des explications seraient d'une plus grande utilité.


 
Et au lieu de poster un sujet sans même te poser la question de savoir si tu vas te faire huer, ça t'es venu à l'esprit?
Regarde un peu dans les derniers sujet fermés, et tu verras qu'au niveau sujet à chier ya de la concurrence...
Alors au lieu de te plaindre que tout le monde est méchant,la prochaine fois réfléchi avant de poster comme ça, ça t'évitera de t'en prendre plein la tronche et de pester parce qu'on te dit que ton sujet n'a rien à faire ici.
P'tin c'est dingue ça de jamais supporter une critique!
De plus t'es mignon avec ton "et bien*s* fermez ce fils", mais les modérateurs n'obéissent pas au doigt, enfin d'après mes infos...

En bref, t'as pondu un sujet qui n'interresse personne, alors assume un peu!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi fermer alors que tu aurais pu ne pas l'ouvrir ?
Et en plus, tu traites tout le monde de cons au passage.

Les autres doivent faire l'effort, c'est ça ??

MAIS PUTAIN  DE NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE !!!!!!!!!


Explique nous un peu ce qu'il y a de drôle dans des "blagues informatiques si possible sur windows" ??????

Qu'est-ce qui est drôle dans le fait qu'il faille cliquer sur démarrer pour éteindre windows ? C'est le cas depuis windows 95 !* ÇA FAIT 14 PUTAIN D'ANNÉES QUE CETTE "BLAGUE" EXISTE, BORDEL DE MERDE !!!!!!*

Vas-y. Explique s'il te plaît.

Et après, dis nous si toi aussi tu ne te trouves pas un peu "con", justement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Merci chaton, de m'avoir indiqué la direction de ce fil hautement enrichissant.
J'avais bien regardé DMC suite à ton conseil, et c'est finalement au Bar que je l'ai trouvé.
Je pense que si je l'avais trouvé DMC il aurait été moins merdeux (le sujet, bien sûr).


----------



## marc-book (20 Avril 2009)

..

_Il vaut mieux pomper même s'il se passe rien 
que risquer qu'il se passe quelque chose de pire
en ne pompant pas_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> ..
> 
> _Il vaut mieux pomper même s'il se passe rien
> que risquer qu'il se passe quelque chose de pire
> en ne pompant pas_



Tiens à propos de pomper...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

> Le Client: "J'ai un PC avec Windows"
> - Le Technicien: "Oui..."
> - Le Client: "Et puis mon PC ne marche plus"
> - Le Technicien: "Oui, vous me l'avez déjà dit"...



Toi, oui toi, l'humour est pour toi une seconde nature, tu connais par coeur le répertoire de guy Montagné, tu collectionne les oeuvres de Chevalier & Laspales, bref, tu es, comme on dit, un super déconneur, alors fonce ICI, des heures de poualade garantie (poil au...)...   :lol: :mdr: : ptdr: :tumefaisvomirderire:


----------



## Lamégère (20 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Toi, oui toi, l'humour est pour toi une seconde nature, tu connais par coeur le répertoire de guy Montagné, tu collectionne les oeuvres de Chevalier & Laspales, bref, tu es, comme on dit, un super déconneur, alors fonce ICI, des heures de poualade garantie (poil au...)...   :lol: :mdr: : ptdr: :tumefaisvomirderire:


T'as pas oublié les blagues vaseuses de Ruquier?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'as pas oublié les blagues vaseuses de Ruquier?



ouai, ben faut pas exagérer non plus hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

Allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai une pensée pour Paul Preboist dans "Mon Curé chez les Nudistes"


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

C'est de la merde.


----------



## Lamégère (20 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ouai, ben faut pas exagérer non plus hein !


 
je suis choquifiée de la méchanceté avec laquelle tu m'as répondu..
J'vais le dire aux modos!!



julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est de la merde.


Tu l'aurais pas piqué à JP Coffe celle là?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

Tiens ! Salut, vous !


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> fonce ICI, des heures de poualade garantie (poil au...)...   :lol: :mdr: : ptdr: :tumefaisvomirderire:



Ça fait des lustres qu'il est dans mes favoris  




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens ! Salut, vous !



Comment se fait-il que tu soit en +(donc ami) sur ta propre page ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens ! Salut, vous !



mes gamins quand ils "balancent", c'est eux qui sont punis !  :mouais: :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> mes gamins quand ils "balancent", c'est eux qui sont punis !  :mouais: :hein:



Ah mais c'est accessible à tout le monde, cette petite merveille technologique.

Dingue hein ? :love:



			
				aCLR a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-il que tu soit en +(donc ami) sur ta propre page ?



Je m'aime. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quand une émission à la télé te fait chier, tu n'appelle pas la chaîne pour dire que c'est nul?!
> tu ne regarde pas, point ! donc fais de même ici.



Tu sais, y'a un maximum de "pollueurs de fils" qui viennent ici parce que justement ils ont éteint la télé et qui par conséquent n'ont pas envie de se taper le même genre de bouse prédigérée... 

Bien à toi.



EDITH : Merdasse! Grillé par le Trollamouches© ... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais, y'a un maximum de "pollueurs de fils" qui viennent ici parce que justement ils ont éteint la télé et qui par conséquent n'ont pas envie de se taper le même genre de bouse prédigérée...
> 
> Bien à toi.
> 
> ...



Plutôt que de poster une rediffusion, t'aurais pas une bonne blague sur windows toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Mouhahahaha !! Enfin une bonne blague ici !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> une solution aurait été plus simple si dés le départ vous m'aurez dit: "tu sais je ne penses pas que ce sujet ait sa place ici"



Mon loulou, si tu étais tous seul à ouvrir des fils inutiles ou le premier à le faire depuis des lustres, nous te l'aurions sans doute dit avec des fleurs.
Malheureusement...

C'est le syndrome de la caissière : toi, quand tu passes avec ton besoin de pinailler pour deux centimes, t'es le premier client chiant mais pour elle t'es le vingtième de la journée et elle est pas payé assez cher pour supporter autant de boulets par jour, bon sang de bois !!!
(oui, parce que elle, elle est payée, même pas beaucoup, c'est toujours plus que nous)

En plus, même un peu vertement, nous avons tenté de te le dire - il doit y avoir un problème de langue.
En quoi écris-tu ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon loulou, si tu étais tous seul à ouvrir des fils inutiles ou le premier à le faire depuis des lustres, nous te l'aurions sans doute dit avec des fleurs.
> Malheureusement...
> 
> C'est le syndrome de la caissière : toi, quand tu passes avec ton besoin de pinailler pour deux centimes, t'es le premier client chiant mais pour elle t'es le vingtième de la journée et elle est pas payé assez cher pour supporter autant de boulets par jour, bon sang de bois !!!
> ...


Je ne suis résolument pas fan de "Poubelle la vie"


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

C'est un gars qui dit comme ça un jour:


> Oh, toi mon B.....t, t'as jamais eu un Titanium 400 sous les doigts, c'était chaud et sensuel, avec juste ce qu'il fallait de courant électrique qui se perdait dans la coque, c'était doux, ça ronronnait tranquille et ça piquotait un peu, juste ce qu'il fallait, ahhhhhh&#8230; pitin, ouais, ouvre ton esprit et ton corps à la machine bordel


Et y'a un autre gars qui passait par là qui dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi mais j'ai une trop grosse bite pour le FW400


_(Reconnaissez que c'est déjà assez rigolo)_

Sur ce, le gars a qui était adressé le 1er message y dit comme ça au 2eme gars (suivez merde!):


> Moi au moins, j'ai eu la décence de faire cette blague pourrie et éculée (non, il ne manque pas de lettre, pauvre tâche !!!!) par voie privée&#8230;


Ce a quoi le 2eme gars répond (avec un esprit d'à propos assez peu commun):


> Ah mais moi c'est pas une blague!
> j'ai vraiment une trop grosse bite pour le FW400!


Tordant non? 

Bon désolé mais c'est une blague sur les Macs (bah oui y'a pas de FW400 sur le pécés)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un gars qui dit comme ça un jour:
> Et y'a un autre gars qui passait par là qui dit:
> _(Reconnaissez que c'est déjà assez rigolo)_
> 
> ...



Elle est excellente.
J'ai plus de boules vertes, mais je t'en mets de côté pour demain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Elle est excellente.
> J'ai plus de boules vertes, mais je t'en mets de côté pour demain.


M'étonnerait que les boules rentrent mieux&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> M'étonnerait que les boules rentrent mieux :mouais:


Quand elles sont vertes, pas de soucis


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand elles sont vertes, pas de soucis


J'ai jamais attendu si longtemps avant de les vider&#8230; je sais pas&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (20 Avril 2009)

J'aime mieux les blagues courtes sur un sujet de vie. (si si, là y a déjà un jeu de mots)

Par exemple:

"Ce sont deux prostituées qui se disputent."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Bill Gates arrive devant St-Pierre qui lui propose de choisir entre l'enfer et le paradis. Pour ce faire, il a droit à un jour dans l'un et dans l'autre avant de prendre sa décision. Il choisit l'enfer. Il se retrouve alors avec tous ses amis, des femmes sublimes, à manger, à boire, et des villas confortables, des voitures somptueuses, des pc Windows à profusion. Il va ensuite au paradis : sobriété, austérité, piété, aucune fantaisie, mac OS X.
Il dit alors au gardien du ciel : "sans hésitation, je choisis l'enfer"
Et il se retrouve dans une marmite à bouillir sur une planète grillée par le soleil.
"Mais, c'était pas ça tout à l'heure ?"
- Oui, c'était la version de démonstration

C'est marrant mais quant je la raconte je ne la comprends plus.
Mais je veux bien prétendre au titre du post le plus nul du fil.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> "Ce sont deux prostituées qui se disputent."


Ca aussi c'est une blagues de Macs.




:rateau:


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2009)

Au nom de la France et des membre intègres de Macgé, je te présente mes plus plates zexcuses Antohny62a


----------



## Nobody (20 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca aussi c'est une blagues de Macs.



Eugène?

Tiens, ça me rappelle Gédéon Teuzmanie.



krystof a dit:


> Au nom de la France et des membre intègres de Macgé, je te présente mes plus plates zexcuses Antohny62a



Moi aussi j'ai un membre intégré.




Pfffff... C'est épuisant comme fil, finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Au nom de la France et des membre intègres de Macgé, je te présente mes plus plates zexcuses Antohny62a


Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, mais qui ? :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Au nom de la France et des membre intègres de Macgé, je te présente mes plus plates zexcuses Antohny62a



   

ps: aucun rapport avec windows


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, mais qui ? :love:



JPMiss est demandé au parloir


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

allez sans rancunes... il marche bien tout compte fait ce fils de discussion ^^

Un homme entre dans une pharmacie, le nez plein de sang.
- Est-ce que vous auriez une petite compresse, s'il vous plaît ?
Le pharmacien lui répond d'un air vexé :
- Non , J'en ai une grande qu'on suce !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2009)

L'Almanach Vermot fait des émules à ce que je vois.


----------



## boddy (21 Avril 2009)




----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

Waaaah trop drôle !!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2009)

A moi à moi!  




 Edit: alors, elle est pas bonne celle-là?


----------



## Matt82 (21 Avril 2009)

Il fallait que je la ressorte  --->[] je sors...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> A moi à moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas compris la blague : où est le vomi ? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> A moi à moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et donc finalement il a bu/vomi quoi? 


Edith (de nantes) : merde, grillé par le vieux...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2009)

Pfff elle est nulle ma blague, tout le monde connaît la fin.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> allez sans rancunes... il marche bien tout compte fait ce fils de discussion ^^
> 
> Un homme entre dans une pharmacie, le nez plein de sang.
> - Est-ce que vous auriez une petite compresse, s'il vous plaît ?
> ...



Tu t'enfonces...
                       ...
                          ...


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> Tu t'enfonces...
> ...
> ...



C'est pas moi qui l'ait dit !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

C'est bill Gates qui arrive au Paradis. Il trouve Jésus dans une pièce remplie d'horloges. Il lui demande à quoi ça sert. "Ce sont des horloges qui represéntent des OS, elles avancent à chaque fois qu'un système d'exploitation plante".
Bill demande : " et où est celle de windows ?
-Dans le Bureau de St Pierre, il s'en sert comme ventilateur."


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est bill Gates qui arrive au Paradis. Il trouve Jésus dans une pièce remplie d'horloges. Il lui demande à quoi ça sert. "Ce sont des horloges qui represéntent des OS, elles avancent à chaque fois qu'un système d'exploitation plante".
> Bill demande : " et où est celle de windows ?
> -Dans le Bureau de St Pierre, il s'en sert comme ventilateur."



*MOUHAHAHAHAHA*

Pfou j'ai bien ri.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Purée mais te force pas !! Avant ça, déjà, tu passais pour un con, n'en rajoute pas et pour une fois fais une chose intelligente quebtu as dite : casse-toi !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est bill Gates qui arrive au Paradis. Il trouve Jésus dans une pièce remplie d'horloges. Il lui demande à quoi ça sert. "Ce sont des horloges qui represéntent des OS, elles avancent à chaque fois qu'un système d'exploitation plante".
> Bill demande : " et où est celle de windows ?
> -Dans le Bureau de St Pierre, il s'en sert comme ventilateur."



T'étais pas parti, toi?

Edit: merde, c'est pas ma journée. Grillé par Chaton...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Toasted des 2 côtés le Bellââââtre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pfff elle est nulle ma blague, tout le monde connaît la fin.



n'empêche, c'est pas un exemple pour la jeunesse... 

(PS : j'avais pas tourné la page avant mon petit mot Olivier)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Toasted des 2 côtés le Bellââââtre



ouais, ben tes allusions sèqueussuelles, tu peux les garder :rateau:


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Mwouahahaha trop bon! 
Je les avais jamais vues en plus...

:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


>



excellent.
De l'humour de 1995 :sleep::rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De l'humour de 1995 :sleep::rateau:



Quel coup de vieux !!!! :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quel coup de vieux !!!! :sleep:



C'est là que je me rends compte que je suis abonné au net depuis 17 ans. :mouais:


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

c'est véridique, vous pouvez tester sur le site d'apple!

en tapant "virus" , la recherche renvoie "windows"


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

Mais qu'est ce qu'on s'amuse ici la vache.

J'vais m'en décrocher la mangeoire.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Mais putain mais faites lui fermer sa gueule a coup de rafale de coups de boule rouge a cette andouille d'anthony62a. Autrement il comprendra jamais...


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais putain mais faites lui fermer sa gueule a coup de rafale de coups de boule rouge a cette andouille d'anthony62a. Autrement il comprendra jamais...



t'es pas content c'est le même prix


----------



## marc-book (21 Avril 2009)

Faut lui expliquer ce qu'il y a à comprendre . 
vas y ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais putain mais faites lui fermer sa gueule a coup de rafale de coups de boule rouge a cette andouille d'anthony62a. Autrement il comprendra jamais...



Moi j'ai déjà joué.
Au suivant!


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai pas compris la blague : où est le vomi ? :love:




Parce que tu crois _vraiment_ qu'un fabricant de chemises a eu un jour l'idée étrange d'un motif tel que celui de la chemise qu'il porte ?! :mouais: :afraid: 

Ou alors, ce sont des modèles fabriqués à deux exemplaires : un pour le Marsu, l'autre pour un membre des modérateurs dont je ne citerai pas le pseudo par solidarité verte. 

Des blagues sur l'informatique, je n'en connais pas. Par contre, des histoires de Mackie, j'en ai plein ma besace...  

Par exemple : pourquoi ne peut-on pas aller aux toilettes sur un vol entre Paris et Sidney lorsque Mackie est à bord ?
Réponse : parce qu'il fait des photos.

Note à l'attention des anciens : soyez un peu charitables...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ou alors, ce sont des modèles fabriqués à deux exemplaires : un pour le Marsu, l'autre pour un membre des modérateurs dont je ne citerai pas le pseudo par solidarité verte.



Sans doute que tu parles de... celui-ci.    :affraid:


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2009)

Un seul mot me vient à l'esprit : Respect.


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> allez sans rancunes... il marche bien tout compte fait ce fils de discussion ^^


Ouais à bien y regarder, si on enlève tes blagues ça devrait passer...



anthony62a a dit:


> Un homme entre dans une pharmacie, le nez plein de sang.
> - Est-ce que vous auriez une petite compresse, s'il vous plaît ?
> Le pharmacien lui répond d'un air vexé :
> - Non , J'en ai une grande qu'on suce !


 
Le rapport avec l'informatique? Ah oui le pharmacien à un PC c'est ça? Hein? hein? j'ai bon, non parce que sinon j'a pas compris le rapport...
A moins qu'il n'y en ai pas...
Une blague pourrie de plus quoi


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Note à l'attention des anciens : soyez un peu charitables...



La charité serait d'abréger ses souffrances quand même


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ouais à bien y regarder, si on enlève tes blagues ça devrait passer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais dis donc tu es drôle toi


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> mais dis donc tu es drôle toi


 

Mais oui, mais oui, la reine de l'humour!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> mais dis donc tu es drôle toi


Juste un poil plus que toi. C'est pas grand chose, mais vu ton niveau ça reste énorme et hors de ta portée.

Tu pourrais pas aller jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute aussi ? Ou mieux : ouvrir ce fil fabuleux chez mac4ever. C'est beaucoup plus dans leur style, tu vas te faire PLEIN d'amis pour la vie, et tu feras le double d'heureux ici en ne revenant plus jamais 

Franchement, là, j'me trouve super sympa avec toi.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Pas de coup de griffe ?


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Juste un poil plus que toi. C'est pas grand chose, mais vu ton niveau ça reste énorme et hors de ta portée.
> 
> Tu pourrais pas aller jouer aux billes sur l'autoroute aussi ? Ou mieux : ouvrir ce fil fabuleux chez mac4ever. C'est beaucoup plus dans leur style, tu vas te faire PLEIN d'amis pour la vie, et tu feras le double d'heureux ici en ne revenant plus jamais
> 
> Franchement, là, j'me trouve super sympa avec toi.



ça vole très bas pour un mec de bientôt 40 ans, on ressent la vieillesse qui parle, la connerie qui grandit... 

allez une p'tite dernière bien pourrie pour toi et tes amis et après promis je m'en vais 

Deux femmes qui discutent :
- "Alors, et votre bébé, comment va-t-il ?"
- "Hé bien, il marche depuis deux mois."
- "Ho ! hé bien, il doit être loin à l'heure qu'il est."

tu peux répondre ce que tu veux ou un autre de tes larbins si ça lui chante, je ne reviendrai pas sur ce post ^^

allez ciao les blaireaux


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> ça vole très bas pour un mec de bientôt 40 ans, on ressent la vieillesse qui parle, la connerie qui grandit...
> 
> allez une p'tite dernière bien pourrie pour toi et tes amis et après promis je m'en vais
> 
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Il a du potentiel qd même, pas autant que lolyanccool, mais y'en a


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Pfffffff !.... hé bin ça a été long !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il a du potentiel qd même, pas autant que lolyanccool, mais y'en a



Ouais sauf que Lolmachintruc il a 15 ans...


----------



## jugnin (21 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> tu peux répondre ce que tu veux ou un autre de tes larbins si ça lui chante, je ne reviendrai pas sur ce post ^^
> 
> allez ciao les blaireaux





gKatarn a dit:


> Il a du potentiel qd même, pas autant que lolyanccool, mais y'en a



Ouais, ça se discute. Par exemple, estomak, il disait "séides", lui, pas "larbins". C'était quand même autre chose.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Vous pariez combien qu'il revient avant demain avec une blague encore plus nase?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2009)

> anthony62a n'a pas encore d'amis
> Être un ami de anthony62a ?



J'avoue, ça me tente...  :love:

62a, c'est son age donc ?  :mouais: 

Quoi ?

Son Qi... !? nan, il manque la virgule...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2009)

Ou alors c'est le 6eme Anthony de Corse du Sud 

En tous cas y'a un rigolo du même acabit qui vient de passer au rouge


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

C'est quoi déjà la citation d'Audiard où ils est question de _personnes qui osent tout_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Comment vas-tu
_toriel d'utilisation de Windows qui fait 20000000 pages_.​ 






Très bien, et toi​_le (la toile, le web quoi ! Vous comprennez ?)_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Ponk, mon ponkinou... Que je me rabaisse à agresser du nioube pénible de la manière la plus verte qui puisse être, passe encore... Je ne suis qu'un rustaud aigri.
Mais qu'un homme fin et cultivé comme toi se permette des fientes "humoristiques" comme ci dessus me désespère au plus haut point et me fait regretter amèrement l'achat de ma merveilleuse machine Apple qui, je le croyais, aurait pu me permettre de rejoindre un monde peuplé de gens à l'esprit éthéré , dont je suis, par ma naissance, fort éloigné...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors c'est le 6eme Anthony de Corse du Sud
> 
> En tous cas y'a un rigolo du même acabit qui vient de passer au rouge


Ah murde, j'm'ai gouré de manip, je l'ai boulé vert.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Ça me rappelle tes premiers boulages fébriles...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Savez-vous pourquoi Apple a failli se rebaptiser Egg et changer son logo d'une pomme pour un oeuf ?








Parce que Mac OS pondante.


----------



## r0m1 (22 Avril 2009)

Ca y est on le perd !!!:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce que Mac OS pondante.


Anglaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Non. En terre cuite, voyons&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non. En terre cuite, voyons


Au temps pour moi.


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2009)

Vous connaissez l'histoire du Corse qui dit non ?



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Non*  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

*C'EST UN FAKE GROSSIER!!!*


----------



## Lamégère (22 Avril 2009)

Ouais mais au moins c'est marrant


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ouais mais au moins c'est marrant



Normal, depuis que le machin62a s'est cassé, le niveau ne peut que remonter 

Franchement, j'aime pas bouler rouge, mais là, j'ai bien failli, un maroufle de ce calibre, ça devrait pas être autorisé, même comme nioube de combat, il est nul, aucune recherche, pas d'imagination, directement l'invective, non, franchement, rien à en tirer ! mouais:

Bon, comme il parait qu'il faut une blague pas drôle pour poster ici, j'en ai une : c'est la faute à Jipé ! 

:D :sleep:


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2009)

Pascal c'est pas bien difficile de trouver des trucs marrant récents sur Windows sur le net sans ressortir des trucs de 95 



















Bon allez juste une ancienne pour les fans de Star Trek New Generation 






Laissons le dernier mot à Bill ...


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2009)

Bienvenue sur les forums macgeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Nan, mais l'acharnement thérapeuthique, faut arrêter là !

Achevez-moi l'bousin et qu'on passe à autre chose, par pitié !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pascal c'est pas bien difficile de trouver des trucs marrant récents sur Windows sur le net sans ressortir des trucs de 95



Ah, tu trouves çà marrant


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2009)

En même temps, si ça peut alimenter le sujet d'à côté...


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, mais l'acharnement thérapeuthique, faut arrêter là !
> 
> Achevez-moi l'bousin et qu'on passe à autre chose, par pitié !



Tu devrais lire les Joy Of Tech chaque semaine, et si vraiment ça ne te fait pas rire, le problème ne vient pas d'eux 



gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu trouves çà marrant



Ca faisait plusieurs années que j'avais pas cherché en dehors de lire les joyoftech, alors ... oui  C'est juste une question de fréquence, je pense.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu trouves çà marrant



Qu'on lui coule du plomb fondu dans l'ionf' et qu'on lui colle des oreilles de lapin en feutrine! 


... Je me comprend.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Ouais&#8230;
Lui, c'est l'exemple de ce qui arrive quand on ne s'en prend pas aux nioubes dès leur arrivée.

Des mois et des mois que je le dénonce aux autorités&#8230;

Vivement une bonne guerre qu'on ait à nouveau de vrais services de répression et de renseignements :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tu devrais lire les Joy Of Tech chaque semaine, et si vraiment ça ne te fait pas rire, le problème ne vient pas d'eux


 
Ah parce que l'humour universel que si ça te fait pas marrer t'es forcément un blaireau, ça existe ?

Je ne savais pas.

Je ne connais pas mais je me sens l'âme d'un blaireau.


----------



## jugnin (23 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne connais pas mais je me sens l'âme d'un blaireau.



Elle est marrante, ta conclusion, là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais
> Lui, c'est l'exemple de ce qui arrive quand on ne s'en prend pas aux nioubes dès leur arrivée.
> 
> Des mois et des mois que je le dénonce aux autorités
> ...




Je pourrais dessiner les uniformes ?... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Mais kisoncon sur ce forum, je te jure !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je pourrais dessiner les uniformes ?... :love:



Avec des vrais bouts de zombie dedans ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec des vrais bouts de zombie dedans ?



Plan genre, ouais... :love: :style:


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je pourrais dessiner les uniformes ?... :love:


En vectoriel ?


> en feutrine!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu trouves çà marrant



Je pense qu'en fait, pour la région située entre St Cyr au Mont d'Or et Vénissieux, c'est considéré comme étant du plus haut comique, dommage que pour le reste du monde &#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais kisoncon sur ce forum, je te jure !


Vi.
Sauf moi.
Moi je suis bien trop gentil.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

C'est Robert Hue qui poste sur switch et conseil d'achat.


Ah, non ? Pourtant je croyais qu'il avait quitté le pc​


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

Tiens. et si je me désabonnais de ce fil?


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens. et si je me désabonnais de ce fil?



Avoue. T'es juste venu exhiber ta nouvelle signature.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Avoue. T'es juste venu exhiber ta nouvelle signature.



Merde, ça s'est vu... :rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (24 Avril 2009)

P'tin ils font même de la science fiction au théatre maintenant? :mouais:

Dingue ça!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> P'tin ils font même de la science fiction au théatre maintenant? :mouais:
> 
> Dingue ça!



si t'étais une vraie femme (et pas juste un avatar très laid), tu saurais qu'un homme c'est essecivement fragile...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Tu m'étonnes !! Le nombre de fois où je me suis cassé un doigt en tapant sur une dinde, je t'explique même pas ! :mouais:


----------



## marc-book (24 Avril 2009)

mais c'est encore pire que ce que prévoyait le sujet sur ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Quel fil ? Quel sujet ? Quelle prévision ?

Un tas de merde, ouais&#8230;


----------

